# R I P Mom



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My Father a WWII Veteran got a special gift this Veterans Day. Dad passed nearly two years ago and his one request of my brother and I was to take care of our Mom. We did. Thank you Tod. Today She went to join him. Her struggle is over, she is now back with the guy she loved and that, as sad as it is makes me happy, happy that they are back together.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your family Don. I'm sure that your mom and dad are happily reunited and now they can watch over you and your family together. My condolences and prayers for you and the family. 
Wayne


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Wayne. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, I know how you feel.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Don--- our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Its a good thought they are joined through eternity.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My condolences to you, Don, and the many friends and family members she touched over the years. Wishing only fond memories of her and your dad to be with you as you carry on.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well said Don, our condolences.

Rick & Cindy


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

So sorry to here of your loss Don. My prayers and thoughts for you and your family. May they both rest in peace together and your memories warm your heart going forward.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Don, I am sorry to hear about your mom. As crazy as this may sound, I sense a sigh of relief... Sometimes when a loved one passes its not necessarily a bad thing... When my father passed away I was relived...sad...and happy. I've always wondered why other cultures celebrate death, maybe we got it all wrong.

Our condolences to you and your family

Eric & Tammy


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss ,son.

take comfort in the knowledge there is no place she would rather be and celebrate their lives till you in turn are blessed to join them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don,

I'm truely sorry for your loss but am glad for your parents reunion. Mary and my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Be safe in your travels.

Mike


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Mike.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear Don. Prayers and condolences to all of you.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* OH! Don and Family--- Our Heart's are Heavy and Sad for your loss--Sending Our Prayers and Condolences to You And Your Family . I'm sure she is with your Dad enjoying Heaven with Jesus----------God Bless--Skip & Sharon*


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear this Don. You are in my prayers.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Don I'm So Sorry to Read of your Moms Passing, Nothing in Life Will Call on us to be So Courageous as to Realize it Will End. The Hardest thing I've Ever Done is to Lose Loved ones. The Older I get the More it Affects me in my everyday life Knowing that One Day I will pass that Bridge myself. I Just Hope That One Day When I'm Gone They Can Say I Lived a Life of Character and that I was an Example to Later Generations that they could be Proud to say they Knew Me. My Sincere Condolences to You and Your Family Brother!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Richard, I really appreciate your condolences. The sting is still there, but I am certain she is in a better place. My brother sent me a wind chime with Dads name on it and when Mom passed my aunt Joan gave me a set with Moms name on them. They hang together on the patio and when the breeze blows it's like they are talking. Moms seems to talk a little louder at times......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, I really like the wind chimes idea, that is great !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A little late on this but my condolences, Don.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Rick Howard said:


> A little late on this but my condolences, Don.


 Welcome back Rick.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rick Howard said:


> A little late on this but my condolences, Don.


Thanks Rick, I appreciate it.

Good to see you back with us my friend.


----------

